# Rolling tool storage



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you've got the budget: Festool Sustainers.

Go to YouTube, then search for Festool or Sustainers.

Your eyes will be opened.

Pricey -- but, the cat's pajamas.

Once owned, no-one turns back.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great item to have! I bought one from northern tool for around $99. Works great, and speeds everything up.

One downside is it comes with those regular bald plastic wheels, and if you take it through the dirt & mud, you really need to upgrade those tires to 4X4 all terrain looking ones.

Unfortunately, I have a hard time keeping space in my van for it, so right now it's sitting in my shed with all my excess breakers on it. I need to stop slacking and get on this!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> If you've got the budget: Festool Sustainers.
> 
> Go to YouTube, then search for Festool or Sustainers.
> 
> ...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

telsa said:


> If you've got the budget: Festool Sustainers.


Yep. Cost is a bit tough but buy one. Then a week later another... cause they are so good.

Then one a year till you have about 20 of them.

I have three so far.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in the process of doing this now. I think I'm going to get a two or three tier mechanic's tool chest and strap it to a two wheel dolly. This way I can bring pretty much every tool I have with me. Otherwise, I'll run to the truck 641 times.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Ugh, say no to drawers. They are the devil and will swallow your tools and time in hunting to find them. Speaking of wasting time...

I exhaustively compare below the differences between North America's two most widely available options for a modular setup, the Ridgid Pro (by Keter) and DeWalt Tough System--long story short: At this moment on Amazon, the Pro bottom and medium box sell for as much as the TS's three regular boxes combined. Unless you like using your own hand truck, it's a wash. Buy the Ridgid if you only cart your tools around, or buy DeWalt if you want sturdier, if clunkier, boxes with a separate hand truck to move materials at the drop of a hat.

To start with the integral, collapsible cart of the Ridgid Pro vs. DeWalt's, um rigid, hand truck for the TS--some find the light-duty Pro wheels a concern, while the TS's very wide track could make it cumbersome. If memory serves, the TS handle also isn't as tall and comfortable, but you can slide any box out without unstacking the lot.

Pro's boxes, except for the bottom box/cart, are formed to open their lids at any height atop the stack. TS's dedicated cart limits only the highest box position to do so.*That could be worded better, but see the pictures and you'll understand.

Both systems give a nod to the unpredictable by their designs favoring structural reinforcement, albeit a cursory *and cosmetic one in some spots. *Pro's bottom box could wear out or crack prematurely if slid around alot, and the box walls flex more than TS, which may invite lid closure issues. For all its impressive*lateral bracing, the TS has no bolstering against a sagging bottom if you overload its XL box.

The well defined feet of TS boxes beat Pro's low profile ones when stacking. Pro's boxes can be too easily slid off one another by carelessness or accidental jarring.*No feet exist below the Pro's bottom box/cart, so you cannot completely vary its boxes' stacking configuration, like you can with the TS.

Side latches lock TS and Pro boxes to their respective mates. The plastic TS latches don't compare to the metal Pro.

Pro includes a flat bar to slide into several stack boxes to lock the unit together, with all lids held shut by one padlock. TS only provides this function by use of its separate cart, and it requires a separate lock for the top box.

Lid latches are fastened onto the TS by screws, Pro's are only press fit into the plastic, but have integrated, all-metal lock provisions for its boxes' hasps. Contary to its stiff and firm latching, TS provides weak plastic eyelets for padlocks. And while the Pro bottom box has no feet, it also loses it head--the lid isn't hinged and is completely lifted off.

Left overlooked are the accessories--crates and small bin organizers available in both flavors. I have no need for either, but for using a TS small box to shore up the XL's sagging bottom under a hand truck. And TS offers an evil drawer box that looks prone to jam.

My lab results on the chemical compositions are pending.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Best box I've bought yet. 

Edit:
Sorry... http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Gear-Cart-Black-222573/205441921


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Could you edit your post or state exactly what that 
"box" is?


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

ALLWIRES's picture is of a Ridgid Pro bottom box


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have two full sets of the Ridgid boxes. Worth every penny. I want to buy a few more so I can have a set for each van as my business grows. I have a feeling they will discontinue them. It's just too good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm just too Scottish (frugal) but I always did just fine with plastic milk crates and a real handtruck and a couple bungee cords.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

derit said:


> Ugh, say no to drawers. They are the devil and will swallow your tools and time in hunting to find them. Speaking of wasting time...
> 
> I exhaustively compare below the differences between North America's two most widely available options for a modular setup, the Ridgid Pro (by Keter) and DeWalt Tough System--long story short: At this moment on Amazon, the Pro bottom and medium box sell for as much as the TS's three regular boxes combined. Unless you like using your own hand truck, it's a wash. Buy the Ridgid if you only cart your tools around, or buy DeWalt if you want sturdier, if clunkier, boxes with a separate hand truck to move materials at the drop of a hat.
> 
> ...


Impressive review!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

derit said:


> Ugh, say no to drawers. They are the devil and will swallow your tools and time in hunting to find them. Speaking of wasting time...
> 
> I exhaustively compare below the differences between North America's two most widely available options for a modular setup, the Ridgid Pro (by Keter) and DeWalt Tough System--long story short: At this moment on Amazon, the Pro bottom and medium box sell for as much as the TS's three regular boxes combined. Unless you like using your own hand truck, it's a wash. Buy the Ridgid if you only cart your tools around, or buy DeWalt if you want sturdier, if clunkier, boxes with a separate hand truck to move materials at the drop of a hat.
> 
> ...


Precisely why I bought all three of the Rigid Pro. I took my drill out of the Milwaukee factory "steal me" box and put it and the charger and extra battery into the smallest container along with my drill index, snap punch, hand level and a few boxes of screws. 

The middle box is for the regular toolbox tools, sockets, wrenches, etc.
The big one is my pouch and bigger tools.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

The new 4th piece to the ridgid is the crate.

If I could only have 2 it would be the rolling box and the crate. Wheels are essential and A "catch all" is super effective.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Box-Black-226036/206291778


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

WIsparky71 said:


> Impressive review!


Thanks, although it should have been more carefully edited. I recommend Toolguy'd's broader roundup that serves as an excellent starting point in researching several models here.

Another of his posts, on the Pliersrack II, inspired me to orient tools inside as God intended, upright and manful--instead of lying down like cowering beasts, hiding from me in my moment of need. And any true Scotsman would be proud how it canna be done with naught more than a third the money for that fancy red trinket box.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Maybe I'm just too Scottish (frugal) but I always did just fine with plastic milk crates and a real handtruck and a couple bungee cords.


You gotta be kidding me! You come out of nowhere firing shots of tool sets for certain projects. And of course these tools are housed in new tool boxes, totes, mini totes, canvas bags and you name it! 
What's that set of tools for Mech? 
"Oh those are for when unlocking the job box"
Then what are those tools for? 
"That's for when I'm just changing out lamps" You can't even walk into home depot without walking through the tool corral....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Maybe I'm just too Scottish (frugal) but I always did just fine with plastic milk crates and a real handtruck and a couple bungee cords.


I like this setup, flexible, durable, affordable. 










and these stackable type bins


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

When frugality becomes a reckless disregard for one's own personal safety and dignity:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> You gotta be kidding me! You come out of nowhere firing shots of tool sets for certain projects. And of course these tools are housed in new tool boxes, totes, mini totes, canvas bags and you name it!
> What's that set of tools for Mech?
> "Oh those are for when unlocking the job box"
> Then what are those tools for?
> ...


Hey you need to save somewhere. I used a good quality magnesium handtruck but used 'Tuscan Farms' milk crates strapped to it to carry materials and toolbags over rough terrain for a long time. When have I ever posted a toolbox ? While more than $100 for a Veto is fine by me to spend that for a molded piece of plastic isn't my thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I like this setup, flexible, durable, affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the boxes have good potential the small wheels on the cart would be useless on a muddy jobsite.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> While more than $100 for a Veto is fine by me to spend that for a molded piece of plastic isn't my thing.


By coincidence $100 happens to be my limit, and, with the help of some Amazon gift cards, three Tough System boxes are now within reach. However I'll hold out until the week before Father's Day in case the prices drop again, and maybe come Christmas time, rationalize buying the DeWalt hand truck if it's heavily discounted.

Postscript to the review: After scandalizing myself by browsing through Pelican case models, I was reminded that TS boxes come with air pressure relief valves in the event that the seals become too effective, while the Ridgid Pro does not.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> When have I ever posted a toolbox ?


It wasn't too long ago. I poked fun at you about the Skil drill bits or something.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> It wasn't too long ago. I poked fun at you about the Skil drill bits or something.


It was his milwaukee red tool box. I called it the little red rider!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

zac said:


> " You can't even walk into home depot without walking through the tool corral.... Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Me!😈


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> It wasn't too long ago. I poked fun at you about the Skil drill bits or something.


I digress, I don't really consider the Milwaukee box a toolbox but I will give you that one


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Me!😈


Many of us share this terrible affliction. I have heard there are support groups..


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Many of us share this terrible affliction. I have heard there are support groups..



I require a chaperone, and must surrender my credit cards.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> The new 4th piece to the ridgid is the crate.
> 
> If I could only have 2 it would be the rolling box and the crate. Wheels are essential and A "catch all" is super effective.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Box-Black-226036/206291778


You can't lock up the crate with the locking bar though. I forgot that feature in describing my factors in my decision. 

While we are talking here, the Milwaukee box is an absolute abortion.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> You can't lock up the crate with the locking bar though. I forgot that feature in describing my factors in my decision.
> 
> While we are talking here, the Milwaukee box is an absolute abortion.


But you can sit on it while you work! 
I see a guy coming on site with that thing I'm sending him home.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> But you can sit on it while you work!
> I see a guy coming on site with that thing I'm sending him home.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk




Now if it is a good height for trimming out it could be a good thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> While we are talking here, the Milwaukee box is an absolute abortion.


It is all in the eye of the beholder, I think it looks more professional than an empty sheetrock bucket to carry your tools in and appears to be a better seat.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I looks nice inside. The top seems to hold pipe for cutting also.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> I looks nice inside. The top seems to hold pipe for cutting also.


I like the way that looks inside, I could make that work for something, as long as it isn't too overpriced. Would be nice for a pouch, impact, and a few extras.


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe I'm just too Scottish (frugal) but I always did just fine with plastic milk crates and a real handtruck and a couple bungee cords.


Haha, as much as I like the look of a couple of these systems, I've found an organization system that already works for me, so that gave me an idea. 

Weld up 3 shelves out of steel angle, so the contents stay in the shelf. Bottom shelf for 2 milk crates, or one crate and tool bucket. Middle shelf sized for some abs totes I have, 2 wide, 2 high. These would act like drawers. Top shelf would be sized to fit my fatmax deep pro organizer, and would be able to lock more on top in the future. 

Also planning a couple hooks on the front of the top shelf for a ladder, hooks on the back to hang a small bucket or 2, and a 3 or 4" abs for hauling fish rods, couple sticks of pvc, etc. 

The shelves would either be removable or foldable. The truck would store on the roof on top of my big ladder, and get strapped down.

Ideas?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Everett529 said:


> Haha, as much as I like the look of a couple of these systems, I've found an organization system that already works for me, so that gave me an idea.
> 
> Weld up 3 shelves out of steel angle, so the contents stay in the shelf. Bottom shelf for 2 milk crates, or one crate and tool bucket. Middle shelf sized for some abs totes I have, 2 wide, 2 high. These would act like drawers. Top shelf would be sized to fit my fatmax deep pro organizer, and would be able to lock more on top in the future.
> 
> ...


Customizing your tool system is rewarding and if it's cost effective all the better.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Everett529 said:


> Haha, as much as I like the look of a couple of these systems, I've found an organization system that already works for me, so that gave me an idea.
> 
> Weld up 3 shelves out of steel angle, so the contents stay in the shelf. Bottom shelf for 2 milk crates, or one crate and tool bucket. Middle shelf sized for some abs totes I have, 2 wide, 2 high. These would act like drawers. Top shelf would be sized to fit my fatmax deep pro organizer, and would be able to lock more on top in the future.
> 
> ...


Use aluminuminuminum.


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Use aluminuminuminum.


Great idea, would be nice to save the weight, though, our aluminum welder is quite finicky, and doesn't do a great job, so a bit thinner steel, bent in a break is what I ended up using.

Its come along nicely, given that it's now in usable form, and has been for a week. Just now hitting it with a grinder to clean it up some, then paint, and a bit of reinforcement will be coming in the next while (as motivation comes), haha. 

I have pictures, just need to find time to get to a computer to post em.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I am waiting with baited breath.



Or is that bated breath?


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

Haha, was it craw fish for supper or minnows?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Everett529 said:


> Great idea, would be nice to save the weight, though, our aluminum welder is quite finicky, and doesn't do a great job, so a bit thinner steel, bent in a break is what I ended up using.
> 
> Its come along nicely, given that it's now in usable form, and has been for a week. Just now hitting it with a grinder to clean it up some, then paint, and a bit of reinforcement will be coming in the next while (as motivation comes), haha.
> 
> I have pictures, just need to find time to get to a computer to post em.


What is the saying, pics or it never happened ?


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

I guess it seems like it never happened lol. I'll try this from my phone to see if it works.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Does any one here do hospital maintenance and use some type of locking cart with a standup desk>
Ive seen maintenance and work carts like that but think I might need to fab what I need.

John

Maybe something like this?

H. Wilson Ultimate Presentation Station

http://www.luxorfurn.com/sellsheet/WTPSCE.pdf


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I like that!

Luxor Presentation Workstation
by H Wilson
$471.57



You have two work surfaces with that and a laptop area. Use a true sinewave inverter on that and you could use two deep draw 12 volt marine or golf cart batteries and not have to plug in anywhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Plastic is pretty expensive, rolling toolbox with a $500-$800 price tag:


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

OK, now that I'm at a computer, lets try this again. See if it'll let me link images from Dropbox. :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Everett529 said:


> OK, now that I'm at a computer, lets try this again. See if it'll let me link images from Dropbox. :jester:


Pretty nice.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice. About $1400. Buy once, cry once. Keep it for a lifetime.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine is gas powered.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Monkeyboy said:


> Nice. About $1400. Buy once, cry once. Keep it for a lifetime.


I used to have one. Mine had drawers down one side though. Very nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@$1200


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @$1200


Definitely nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Monkeyboy said:


> Definitely nice.


Never got to use one like this on a large worksite but I can imagine it would make your day go by much better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Now for the total prima donna electrical foreman at just $5500:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

That things is sweet! I'd hate to take that on a job and see it get scratched up or abused. 

Worst part is that cost more than my first three cars combined. Hahaha.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> That things is sweet! I'd hate to take that on a job and see it get scratched up or abused.
> 
> Worst part is that cost more than my first three cars combined. Hahaha.


It's cool but expensive as you elude to. I can also see it getting cut with a torch to get the flat screen. Not sure if you have seen the ones that are like a small office but out on the docks I've seen them have everything inside but an ac unit.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey. A/c. Sounds like a money maker.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's cool but expensive as you elude to. I can also see it getting cut with a torch to get the flat screen. Not sure if you have seen the ones that are like a small office but out on the docks I've seen them have everything inside but an ac unit.


Just throw a cabinet cooler on the side.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now for the total prima donna electrical foreman at just $5500:


GC had this on the last job due to logistics on the site. It was nice overall. 
Our company I believe has one now as well. 

Ipads are plentiful for prints. Still need the laptop for BIM models since they are so intensive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lj973gm said:


> GC had this on the last job due to logistics on the site. It was nice overall.
> Our company I believe has one now as well.
> 
> Ipads are plentiful for prints. Still need the laptop for BIM models since they are so intensive.


It's a very nice item to have in your arsenal but you could buy a job trailer for that much money.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a late update. I did go with the rigid system. The big box holds my hand tools and tool belt. The smaller one holds my most used Milwaukee tools and bits and blades. I've had it for a couple months now, and I like it. Sometimes it's a bit clumsy getting in and out of the van, but it is nice to have the majority of my stuff in one trip. It struggles a little on rough surfaces, but it's great in parking lots. Thanks to all who gave me their two cents.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WIsparky71 said:


> Here's a late update. I did go with the rigid system. The big box holds my hand tools and tool belt. The smaller one holds my most used Milwaukee tools and bits and blades. I've had it for a couple months now, and I like it. Sometimes it's a bit clumsy getting in and out of the van, but it is nice to have the majority of my stuff in one trip. It struggles a little on rough surfaces, but it's great in parking lots. Thanks to all who gave me their two cents.


Looks like a nice set up. Would changing the axle and adding better wheels be possible.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like a nice set up. Would changing the axle and adding better wheels be possible.


I suppose anything is possible. The axle is pretty narrow now and goes through the plastic. I'm sure you could bolt something to the outside


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WIsparky71 said:


> I suppose anything is possible. The axle is pretty narrow now and goes through the plastic. I'm sure you could bolt something to the outside


Wheels are normally the weak link in most tool transport. There is a huge difference in wheels between a Craftsman roller cabinet and a Snap-on.


----------

